# When the internet goes down, what are your plans to keep yourselves entertained?



## cantankerous jackalope (Sep 30, 2021)

So let's assume that some oopsie whoopsie we made a fucky wucky bullshit happens during the winter and the internet goes down completely. Some of you schizos might assume its going to be brought back up as the internet 2 - the internet's lobotimized drooling retarded cousin with only a handful of websites - but this won't happen for at least six months. As a caveat cell service will still work to prevent complete societal collapse but gone are the days of using netflix, using hulu, playing any digital vidya, or MMOs.

If such a thing were to happen in, oh let's say maybe anywhere from late December to Early February - what's your gameplan? Keep in mind electronics will still work, you just can't take them online. What are you torrenting? Are you buying books? What kinds of sandbox videogames are you downloading to pass the time? What are some key pieces of information that will likely be scrubbed from this current internet when the new internet comes back online?


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 30, 2021)

I got a bunch of anime backed up, books (physical and digital) and gunpla to keep me going.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 30, 2021)

Gonna play guitar, and presumably that will also get me laid.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 30, 2021)

Offline Steam games.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Sep 30, 2021)

This happened to me last Summer. There was a bad thunderstorm which worried me because of the red flag warning in effect. While the power did stay on I did lose my internet connection while watching MST3K. Since then I prepared by purchasing movies. It's a good way to have something to watch. In a way it's better than relaying on video sites like YouTube.


----------



## cantankerous jackalope (Sep 30, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Offline Steam games.



How do you make sure that Steam doesn't get stuck at "connecting" when it's offline? Is there some sort of button I need to check in the settings?


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 30, 2021)

Tootsie Bear said:


> This happened to me last Summer. There was a bad thunderstorm which worried me because of the red flag warning in effect. While the power did stay on I did lose my internet connection while watching MST3K. Since then I prepared by purchasing movies. It's a good way to have something to watch. In a way it's better than relaying on video sites like YouTube.


Good idea, I should have backups.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Sep 30, 2021)

Go outside and feel the grass


----------



## MugolEx (Sep 30, 2021)

jerk off


----------



## Uncle Sid (Sep 30, 2021)

I got a bunch of different erotic tarot decks to keep me busy.


----------



## Coolio55 (Sep 30, 2021)

Backup master here: I can watch freddy got fingered. Play old computer games. Stroke it to the good stuff. Etc. Etc.
Yeah, I'm livin' it up >B)

E: Will software/media sharing clubs become a thing again?


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Sep 30, 2021)

Light a turd bag on fire and put it on my neighbor's doorstep.


----------



## sasazuka (Sep 30, 2021)

I never stopped owning physical media so I'm set and I can always pick up more games, CDs, DVDs and Blu-Rays at the thrift store (or Walmart or Sunrise Records for new physical media).


----------



## Poison Apple (Sep 30, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> How do you make sure that Steam doesn't get stuck at "connecting" when it's offline? Is there some sort of button I need to check in the settings?


If you have no internet and Steam attempts to login, it will give you a warning prompt telling you it can't connect, it gives three options, retry, enter offline mode or close. Offline mode is basically super stripped down, you can still browse your library, both installed and uninstalled games but most Steam services are turned off and the friends list is completely turned off until you reset Steam back into its normal mode.


----------



## Bill Dauterive (Sep 30, 2021)

I have enough porn on my hard drive to last me to the next century. Bring it on.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 30, 2021)

Bill Dauterive said:


> I have enough porn on my hard drive to last me to the next century. Bring it on.


That is completely on brand for Bill. Gonna start with Cuffs and Collars?


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 30, 2021)

I have games and books and stuff. But I'd be bored with no internet for sure. Luckily I'm more active outside in winter because fuck summer and being sweaty. It's just that this wouldn't be a good time because I'm very likely going to need my knee operated on. So my ability to be out in the cold enjoying the fact that no one else wants to take a pleasure walk when it's 18 degrees is going to get squashed.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 30, 2021)

silent hill for ps1. I'd assume it will be raining and thats a comfy game to play during the rain


----------



## BerriesArnold (Sep 30, 2021)

I've always been a hobby writer/animator, so it would be an fantastic opportunity to brush up on those. It sucks up a lot of time so it's perfect if things hit the shitter.


----------



## Creep3r (Sep 30, 2021)

Considering this crappy pandemic killed all of my favorite hangouts, I still have around 100 years worth of cinema, television and games stored away both digitally and physically to avoid ever dying from boredom.


----------



## Jetpack Himmler (Sep 30, 2021)

Keep on writing my stories. I still have the phone numbers of some online friends. Maybe call home more.

Man, I remember when my Dad signed our household up for the Internet in the latter half 1996. I had just entered middle school and I could only go on for half an hour tops because it was dial-up. Web 1.0 was a much happier place before likes like MySpace, then Facebook and Twitter polluted it. I mean, trolls were always lurking in the shadows, but there weren't as many people angrily sperging out 24/7 as there are now. Losing the Internet would almost feel like a much-needed vacation.


----------



## Some JERK (Sep 30, 2021)

I have enough alcohol, cigars and movies to last me for at least a few years. I have just enough guitars and sound gear to prevent boredom with playing. Beyond that, I have an endless list of shit I need to do around my property. I could clear cut and level off an acre or two and plant a pretty sweet garden and raise some animals. Maybe I'll just sit on the porch and imagine myself doing it while I drink coffee and laugh at my own laziness.


----------



## Cyclonus (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 1, 2021)

Video archives. Books. Comics.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 1, 2021)

I BUILD BROWN BRICK IN MINECRAP, OF COURSE!
BUILDING BRICKS IN  MINECRAP IS THE MOST POSSIBLE FUN YOU CAN HAVE WHILE PLAYING YOUR LIFE!

Seriously though, I'll find something if it ever happens.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Oct 1, 2021)

My giant-ass box of VHS and vinyl records will finally be useful. WTF, I love the apocalypse scenario?


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Oct 1, 2021)

Porn downloaded to a tablet for this exact scenario


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Oct 1, 2021)

The sheer backlog of movies, TV Shows, books, and games I have sitting around could basically guarantee I would never be bored for about 40 years, sans internet.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 1, 2021)

Ah yes, I’ll finally have an excuse to finish the Heaven’s Feel VN.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 1, 2021)

Every single one of us with an introverted personality and a sizeable collection of books/music/games/movies/TV stowed away, especially as hard copies, will be sitting pretty. 

I dunno, I guess I'll just enjoy those and continue to practice and get better at creative things I like to do. December through February is during the winter, so it's not like I'd really wanna go anywhere anyway.  

It'd be really interesting to see how the internet changes after being down for everyone for three months.  Like I wonder just how many people would drift away after realizing they've just been continually addicted to it for who knows how long, and how many would kill themselves because their magic hugbox is gone.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 1, 2021)

I have roughly 30,000 ebooks, about 6 TB of movies, tv shows and games. I run/play a few tabletop games. I like hiking and being outdoors and there’s always just having a few friends over, drinking a few beers, play some cards and shoot the shit, and this is just my free time, still have work to keep me occupied. I’ll be fine without internet


----------



## Oranguru (Oct 13, 2021)

Work on my art and writing composition skills, and tell fictional stories. And also clean/organize things more often. There's always something to do offline.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Oct 14, 2021)

This some kind of conspiracy theory or something?

No Internet would suck. Did people just thumb through random fucking books at the public library before the net to figure things out?

Using it for entertainment is fine, but it's the "super information highway" part that is necessary.


----------



## BIG BILL HELL'S (Oct 14, 2021)

Near-constant masturbation.

I mean, that's what I do _now_, and I figure why mess with a winning formula?


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 14, 2021)

Books, vidya, making art with traditional media?

(also offline videos)

And I can also go *[splash]* in a pool if it's warm enough.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Oct 14, 2021)

Well I'd tell myself that it's high time to actually write that comic... then I'll manage/invent a million things to do to avoid it.


----------



## glass_houses (Oct 14, 2021)

I have a shitton of physical and e-media stacked up. And an enforced break from eBay and Etsy and yes, KF itself would only do me good. Maybe I'd scrape up enough motivation to get some writing done.


----------



## MirrorNoir (Oct 14, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> This some kind of conspiracy theory or something?
> 
> No Internet would suck. Did people just thumb through random fucking books at the public library before the net to figure things out?


Yes. It was common that some folks would come into the library and read the magazines or read books without checking them out all the time to the point that nearly all libraries have comfy chairs or tables for you to do at.


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 14, 2021)

BIG BILL HELL'S said:


> Near-constant masturbation.
> 
> I mean, that's what I do _now_, and I figure why mess with a winning formula?


agreed
its not like they didnt stop making porno mags after the 90s ended


----------



## annoyingfuck (Oct 14, 2021)

So how likely is this to actually happen?


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Oct 14, 2021)

Probably finish reading the bible or finish playing this game.


----------



## Yizu (Oct 14, 2021)

I have a load of books on the back burner that I would no longer have the internet as an excuse not to finish, so that would stave off boredom for awhile.


----------



## Ona Quest (Oct 14, 2021)

Feel relieved at not having another addiction to constantly and anxiously feel compelled to feed. Try to be more creative again instead of scrolling through the SoMes


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 14, 2021)

I’ll play piano


----------



## benutz (Oct 14, 2021)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> I’ll play piano




Yeah, not really piano, but synthesisers, and drum machines. Got a fuck tonne of them, some of them not even opened the boxes yet. Was planning on shit going down.

Shit, I hope it goes down. Just not too much.

I won't be fiddling while rome burns. But I might be tinkering while I try out my new toys. 

Hopefully things don't get as bad as me having to revert to homosexuality, or anysexuality for that matter, while I try to feed my non-existant family. There's always that.


----------



## Rapechu (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh no hahaha I no longer have easy access to my addictions, guess I'd just focus on my family, my career, and intellectual interests, damn that would suck.


----------



## MoffAlbert (Oct 15, 2021)

Imagine not owning physical editions of movies, TV Shows and books and not making digital backups of all your favorite internet content on 5 different hard drives.


----------



## Vecr (Oct 15, 2021)

Books are pretty good. I guess you could have a cow 'zine thing that gets mailed around, assuming that still works.


----------



## DejaThoris (Oct 16, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Did people just thumb through random fucking books at the public library before the net to figure things out?


If you were into cars you'd have the manufacturer service manuals and a Haynes or Chilton guide for your car. If you were into electronics you'd have all the relevant electronics reference books on your shelf, if you were into cooking you'd have a bunch of cookbooks, etc.

If you couldn't find the answer to something in your own personal book collection you could go to the library and see if any of the books there had the answer.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Oct 16, 2021)

Eat my neighbours, form a warboy tribe. Simple.


----------



## Gapernaper Rifle (Oct 16, 2021)

Road trip to Chicago for some mutual combat with niggers.


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 16, 2021)

I plan to read every book in the house. This is actually not many books so I'm going to be getting really intimate with some old science textbooks. Also I will draw anime waifus until I get good at it.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 16, 2021)

well you find 2 bums and tell them the winner of them fighting will get a bottle of moonshine...


----------



## Oranguru (Oct 16, 2021)

SSj_Ness said:


> Using it for entertainment is fine, but it's the "super information highway" part that is necessary.


Agreed on this part.


ToroidalBoat said:


> making art with traditional media?


If you have the foresight to download Krita or similar, you can still make digital art offline. You just can't upload it.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (Oct 16, 2021)

Churn some butter, name my kids Jebediah and Mordecai-zekial, and sacrifice livestock to my router.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 16, 2021)

Oranguru said:


> If you have the foresight to download Krita or similar, you can still make digital art offline.


Thanks for the idea. I mainly use GIMP and Bryce to make digital art nowadays.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Oct 17, 2021)

I've always kept a hard-drive labelled "NO INTERNET SURVIVAL". For the longest time it was just porn, but now it's a bunch of movies and TV shows I haven't seen. As much as possible, I still buy physical media for all games, and for any of my favourite shows/movies, I'll own a copy of it. 

Books are the bulk of my possessions, and I have a substantial number to still get through. 

On top of that, I'd probably focus on illustration, writing and physical exercise.


----------



## Sandraker (Oct 17, 2021)

I keep a backup of games I enjoy as physical copies so thats a start.

For the most part I have tons of artbooks that I collected over the years for art study from anatomy, perspective, and thought process behind them when it comes to design. Got a tablet, but oddly enough still feel much more at home with my Rotring heavy duty mechanical pencil. Without the internet I'd probably not fall into the pitfalls trying to study the common Twitter artist though I would miss very few designs.

I'd lastly laugh at all my "close friends" who can't go without their unfunny meme videos or generic gacha games.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Oct 19, 2021)

LIFT NIGGA! GET SOME SICK GAINS AND GET READY FOR WAR!


----------



## Michael Janke (Oct 19, 2021)

unless all my hard drives fail, i have terabytes worth of books, games, media like tv shows and movies all archived.


----------



## draggs (Oct 19, 2021)

Watch porn that I downloaded when the internet was up


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a long backlog of video games but my Nintendo Switch is probably what I've invested in most over the past few years. I've been doing my due diligence in picking up what I can afford when stuff goes on sale here and there. I invested in a 1TB micro sd card for my Nintendo Switch last year so I could have all of my digital goods in one space instead of performing the delete/redownload dance when I want to play something different. I've filled that sucker halfway up with indie titles such as Undermine, Hades, the Trine series, Wizard of Legend, Rogue Legacy, and more. I've also picked up the two Metro ports at 6-7$ each, every numbered Final Fantasy game available barring 12 which I have the physical card for, and the inferior Witcher 3 complete edition port which I had enough Nintendo Gold points saved up the past year to knock down to 2$. I'll probably continue to keep an eye out and make it a point to pick some things up on the cheap should any good deals come about and I've been squirrelling away a little bit each paycheck for either Brilliant Diamond or Shining Pearl, Advance Wars: Reboot Camp, and Legends Arceus. Should the internet shut down, I have enough offline stuff to keep me busy for a long while.


----------



## Racist Trash (Oct 20, 2021)

I have a bunch of downloaded porn so I'm good on that front, so probably just hunt null for sport.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Oct 20, 2021)

Rape


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Oct 20, 2021)

I have historical books to read and a PS Triple modded, that's what all you really need these days


----------



## Gar For Archer (Oct 20, 2021)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Rape


This, and murder.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Oct 20, 2021)

Totally off topic, but did you know that you can fit the entire library of every 8 and 16 bit console - _plus_ the Nintendo 64 - onto a single 16GB flash drive?  Ain't that just quackin' crazy?


----------



## Ponzo (Oct 20, 2021)

Go to a subway station, get in a train and spend all day watching all the millennials and zoomer stare at their screens to figure out why their beloved internet is no longer working.


----------



## Creep3r (Oct 20, 2021)

Unironically, what are the odds of the internet as we know it actually going down forever or at least for a very long period worldwide?


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 20, 2021)

I'd fedpost, but just like telling someone your wish upon a star, if I say it, it won't come true.


----------



## Ishtar (Oct 23, 2021)

Books probably. I'd go to the beach or something.


----------



## Spiny Rumples (Oct 24, 2021)

cantankerous jackalope said:


> How do you make sure that Steam doesn't get stuck at "connecting" when it's offline? Is there some sort of button I need to check in the settings?


Something that used to happen - maybe still does unless they fixed it this decade - is that Steam prepared for an update when it closed, and then ran the update when it launched again.
If it got the signal to update the last time it closed, and then lost internet, it'd just keep you locked out.
The fix for me was to close and reopen Steam before going offline, just to get any updates taken care of.


----------



## gildersleeve (Oct 25, 2021)

I would use my servers to help expand a local intranet for my small town using a mesh network. Before turning my computer room into a darkroom and focusing on getting my photographic work into local displays as most of what I do requires internet access now. Also running the sneaker net for everyone who wants to trade entertainment for cash or software. Maybe even try to run giant LAN tourneys locally since that's the only way to play "online" games. Try to build a community out of the displaced nerds.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Oct 25, 2021)

Volunteer for special Ed so I can laugh at literal tards.


----------



## Kromer Merchant (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a load of Josh and Metokur streams downloaded as well as interesting video essays so I'm set for hours


----------



## Pitere pit (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a huge collection of books, films and vidya. And when I'm tired of them I could go outside with my friends and banter about local retards and troons. 
Also I have a library near me, so I can get more media.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Oct 30, 2021)

Finally have sex.


----------



## glass_houses (Nov 2, 2021)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Finally have sex.


My kingdom for an 'optimistic rating.'


----------



## Nigger Respecter (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ll kill myself


----------



## Womanhater69 (Nov 5, 2021)

Probably just keep making bows and read books. With enough luck I'll manage to make my place self sufficient that I won't need outside contact.


----------



## Sex Cannon Lupa (Nov 5, 2021)

Like everyone else, I've got gigs of porn stashed away for emergencies. I'm not a zoomer so I've also got real physical books and movies, more than I could possibly read or watch in a year. My trusty Dreamcast will keep me warm and cozy at night.


----------



## Character from a movie (Nov 5, 2021)

I'd go bowling


----------

